# Lí giải lí do nồi cơm điện Philips là “bí quyết” cho những bữa cơm ngon miệng của cả gia đình



## vietmom (15/5/18)

*Nồi cơm điện Philips chính là bí quyết để các bà nội trợ nấu những bữa ăn ngon miệng cho cả gia đình, dưới đây là những ưu điểm của nồi cơm điện Philips:*

Bữa cơm ngon không thể thiếu nồi cơm ngon, nồi cơm điện Philips là một trong những thiết bị chất lượng nhất trên thị trường giúp cho người sử dụng chăm sóc gia đình tốt hơn với những bữa cơm thơm dẻo hàng ngày.

*Nồi cơm điện thương hiệu Philips đến từ nước nào?*
Thành lập vào năm 1891 với cái tên Royal Philips Electronics (gọi tắt là Philips) dưới dạng công ty điện tử đa quốc gia. Thương hiệu Hà Lan này đã bắt đầu tiến trình kinh doanh của mình bằng các thiết bị chiếu sáng như: bóng đèn, đui đèn và sau đó mở rộng danh tiếng nhờ phát triển thành công các thiết bị điện gia dụng nhà bếp như nồi cơm điện, máy xay sinh tố, bình thủy..
Những ưu điểm của nồi cơm điện Philips dưới đây sẽ lí giải vì sao nồi cơm điện Philips là bí quyết của các bà nổi trợ để chuẩn bị những bữa ăn ngon cơm:

*1. Thiết kế trang nhã, mẫu mã đẹp mắt*

*

*
_Nồi cơm điện Philips HD3128 có thiết kế đẹp mắt_​
Nồi cơm điện Philips được thiết kế với đường nét rất riêng, đơn giản nhưng không kém phần trang nhã và hài hòa với không gian nhà bếp gia đình. Các loại nồi cơm điện Philips luôn gây ấn tượng về kết cấu chắc chắn đi cùng thiết kế cấu tạo cao cấp đảm bảo nồi hoạt động an toàn và hiệu quả.

*2. Nhiều chức năng nấu, ứng dụng nhiều công nghệ nấu giúp làm giảm thời gian nấu nướng cho người tiêu dùng*

*

*​Bên canh chức năng nấu cơm thông thường, nồi cơm điện Philips còn được ưa chuộng nhờ khả năng chế biến đa dạng thực phẩm phục vụ cho những bữa cơm ngon miệng cho cả gia đình: nấu gạo dẻo, gạo thường, gạo hỗn hợp, gạo lứt, nấu xôi, nấu xúp, nấu canh, nấu cơm niêu,… hỗ trợ tích cực cho gia đình bận rộn, ít có thời gian cho việc bếp núc.

*3. Dung tích đa dạng đáp ứng nhu cầu khác nhau của người dùng*
Dung tích nồi cơm điện Philips khá đa dạng, từ loại mini đáp ứng cho nhu cầu cho 1 đến 2 người ăn cho đến các loại nồi cơm điện dung tích lớn đáp ứng cho những gia đinh đông người.




_Dung tích đa dạng đáp ứng nhu cầu khác nhau của người dùng_​
Bên cạnh đó, nồi cơm điện Philips còn có các loại nồi có kích thước lớn, phục vụ cho gia đình nhiều người, các cơ quan, nhà hàng.

*4. Lòng nồi được làm từ hợp kim nhôm chống dính, tráng men giúp nấu cơm nhanh hơn và ngon hơn*




_Lòng nồi được làm từ hợp kim nhôm chống dính cao cấp_​Nhờ chất liệu lòng nồi là hợp kim nhôm vừa truyền nhiệt tốt lại giữ nhiệt tốt và phủ lớp chống dính cao cấp nên người dùng có thể an tâm về độ an toàn của nồi khi nấu cơm với mức nhiệt cao nhất hay khi dùng các chế độ ninh hầm của nồi để chế biến các loại thực phẩm dễ bám dính dưới đáy nồi mà không gây bén  ngay cả khi ninh nấu hàng giờ, cho những món ăn ngon miệng cho cả gia đình.

*5. Mâm nhiệt giữ nhiệt lượng tỏa đều trong suốt quá trình nấu*
Mâm nhiệt chất lượng cao đảm nhiệm nhiệm vụ nấu chín cơm với nhiệt lượng đều khắp thân nồi, khắp phục nhược điểm của các loại nồi cơm điện giá rẻ có chất lượng thấp chỉ làm chín cơm từ đáy nồi lên và không cần mở nắp nồi đảo cơm nhiều lần để cơm chín đều khi nấu nhiều cơm.

*6. Mức giá đa dạng*
Nồi cơm điện Philips luôn nằm trong những dòng nồi cơm điện cao cấp nhất với chất lượng tốt và giá cả không hề rẻ, tuy nhiên thương hiệu này vẫn có những model nồi cơm điện được sản xuất với giá cả rẻ để cạnh tranh với các dòng sản phẩm nồi cơm điện giá rẻ khác trên thị trường. Người dùng có thể dễ dàng tìm các model nồi cơm điện Philips trong nhiều tầm giá với các tính năng cơ bản và an toàn cho người sử dụng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

